# Can you do MRV BEFORE show is over?



## sabotage (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm thinking about purchasing another unit to do MRV, but i'd like to know how MRV works. Would I have to wait for the show to be over, before I could initiate MRV? Or, are you able to start viewing a show in another room while the show is being recorded on the other unit, without interuption?

The 2nd unit will not have satellite hookup, and i'd like to begin watching the show while the show is being recorded on the other unit.

Both units will be the DSR7000. One with service, the other without. If I understand correctly, all I need is a card in the 2nd unit - no service is required. Correct?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Nope the show has to be over.


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

For long shows like sporting events...in the past I setup manual records and set it up in hourly settings. That way I did not have to wait for a show to be done just the first hour. By the time I watched the first hour then I could go to the next hour.

Rick


----------



## sabotage (Nov 18, 2005)

> Nope the show has to be over.


Are you saying this because it is not possible, or because you would evenually catch up?

I get about 1.7MB/s while downloading shows. 1 hour=15min. Seems like once the show got going, that would be plenty to never catch up.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you cannot MRV something that is recording. In fact a recording show doesn't show up in the list, last time I looked.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Gunny, I think it does show up in the list. I based my answer above on personal experience. I have tried to transfer shows that were still recording and I got a message telling me that it could not until the program was done recording.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

willardcpa said:


> Gunny, I think it does show up in the list. I based my answer above on personal experience. I have tried to transfer shows that were still recording and I got a message telling me that it could not until the program was done recording.


You are correct sir


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

well ok then 
Answer is still a "nope ya can't transfer an in progress show"


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

For anyone that is wondering...the REASON you can't transfer an in-progress recording is because the MRV code reads the recording file. While the recording is still in progress, the recording thread has the file locked for both reads and writes. Once the recording is complete, all future access is multi-read.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

so good he told us twice


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> so good he told us twice


So I'm impatient!! The website was slow, and I thought I hadn't clicked "Submit Reply" so I clicked, apparently for the second time! 

I've deleted the duplicate.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Dan Collins said:


> So I'm impatient!! The website was slow, and I thought I hadn't clicked "Submit Reply" so I clicked, apparently for the second time!
> 
> I've deleted the duplicate.


You're such a newbie.


----------



## marct (Nov 3, 2005)

Dan Collins said:


> For anyone that is wondering...the REASON you can't transfer an in-progress recording is because the MRV code reads the recording file. While the recording is still in progress, the recording thread has the file locked for both reads and writes. Once the recording is complete, all future access is multi-read.


OK, I'm really new here. Have read A LOT and thought you could watch a show that has started recording on the same Tivo it is recording on.

If that is the case, how is it that you can't do the transfer in the same way that the Tivo plays the recording that is currently being recorded?

marc (the new guy)


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Because the network accesses the "filesystem" differently than the TiVo playback system.


----------

